# Upset tummy caused by teething?



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

The same thing happened with my dog Finn when he was teething. His poo was very mushy and he had a few accidents in his crate when I wasn't home. He was waking me up in the middle of the night and also early in the morning to go out. I took a stool sample to the vet just to be sure he didn't have any other issues and he tested negative. I gave him Imodium which did help firm everything up. He had quite a time with the teething - it was a little bloody.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I too would suggest you run a fecal sample to the Vet. You can also add a tsp. of real pumpkin to one of his meals, (not the pumpkin pie spice kind, real Pumpkin). The fiber in pumpkin seems to firm up loose stools and dogs love the taste.


----------



## Lovetta905 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, I gave Alfie some chicken and rice for his lunch yesterday and he didnt wake me up last night and his poo is getting thicker x


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It can be normal but keep an eye on it. Add some probiotics like Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enzymes.


----------

